# ¿Por qué un condensador es polarizado y otro no?



## lxJe4NP4uLxl (May 17, 2007)

bueno mi duda es porque hay condensadores polarizados y no polarizados?, ¿Porque un condensador cerámico no tiene polaridad?, tiene algo que ver con el dieléctrico?, pero si este está sometido a una diferencia de potencial me imagino que sus placas también se polarizan con +Q y -Q, entonces porque este tipo de condensadores no tiene polaridad?, ¿como se comporta un condensador electrolitico y cerámico en ac?


----------



## mabauti (May 17, 2007)

lo mejor es que leas esto: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condensador_eléctrico


----------



## maikol (May 18, 2007)

Lo único que debes saber es que los condensadores de valor mayor o igual a micro Faradios sólo se pueden hacer con condensadores electrolíticos, que imponen una polaridad por su estructura (no llevan placas por dentro, sino química, ácido en concreto). Un condensador de otro tipo tendría que ser muuy grande para alcanzar esos valores.

Un saludo.


----------



## pepepuerto (May 23, 2007)

Hola, si miras toda esta pagina, seguro terminas conociendo los condensadores ,suerte saludos 
http://repairfaq.ece.drexel.edu/sam/captest.htm


----------



## heli (May 26, 2007)

Los condensadores cerámicos, de papel, etc no son polarizados porque siempre actúan como condensador, independientemente de la diferencia de potencial entre placas.
Los electrolíticos, de tántalo, y los supercondensadores necesitan que exista una diferencia de potencial nínima entre placas, con una polaridad concreta que viene marcada en el encapsulado, para que *se forme el dieléctrico*. Si no se aplica esa diferencia de potencial correcta el dieléctrico desaparece y el condensador hace cortocircuito. 
En esos condensadores el dieléctrico se forma en las placas por la acción química del electrolíto sobre ellas, gracias a la diferencia de potencial. Los condensadores electrolíticos *si*llevan placas, son casi iguales que los de papel aceitado, pero en lugar de aceite hay un electrolito adecuado que oxida una placa de aluminio en presencia de una diferencia de potencial. Ese óxido de aluminio es muy, muy aislante y muy, muy fino lo que hace que la capacidad del condensador sea tan alta para poco volumen. 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condensador_eléctrico


----------



## hades_21 (Jul 12, 2007)

bueno te voy a mencionar una utilidad de los condensadores no polarizados y es que estos se utilizan para circuitos de corriente alterna ya que las variaciones de polaridad de la señal podrian ocasionar una explosion si el condensador presenta una polaridad. por eso es que no deben utilizarse electroliticos en circuitos de alterna ya que si se polarizan se corre el riesgo de que el condensador estalle.
visita esta pagina es mi blog dedicado a la electrónica.


----------



## El nombre (Jul 13, 2007)

Lo que aprende uno en estas listas. Gracias muchachos

En mi vaga experiencia creía:

Los condensadores se fabrican dependiendo de su capacidad (Faradios), A partir de ciertas capacidades se hace impensable su realización si no se aplican medios químicos, el tamaño sería desorbitado. Al aplicar medios químicos se hace imprescindible la polaridad. Dependiendo de la calidad del condensador se usan diversos tipos de componentes como bien habéis indicado.

Cambiaré este apartado en la parte de las neuronas que toca

Saludos

PD me parece raro no encontrar condensadores cerámicos de 22uF y electrolíticos de 1nf.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 19, 2022)

Diferencia entre un condensador polarizado y no polarizado​Un capacitor sirve como un depósito de carga eléctrica en un circuito electrónico. Su capacidad de carga, denominada "capacitancia", se mide en unidades llamadas "faradios". Los condensadores vienen en muchas variedades; Algunos son polarizadas y algunos no lo son. Un condensador no polarizado no tiene ninguna preferencia en cuanto a cuál de sus dos terminales están conectados a un voltaje positivo o negativo. Un condensador polarizado sólo funciona cuando conectado a la polaridad del voltaje correcto.
Dieléctrico​Una condensador tiendas de carga eléctrica en un aislante eléctrico, llamado un "dieléctrico", intercalada entre dos placas metálicas. Algunos materiales dieléctricos, como cerámica, Mylar son no polarizados. Se puede aplicar ya sea un voltaje positivo o negativo, como en un circuito de corriente alterna, y funcionan bien. Otros materiales dieléctricos, como electrolito de aluminio o tantalio, forman una preferencia por cargas negativas en un lado y cargas positivas en el otro. Condensadores con dieléctricos estos trabajan solamente en circuitos de corriente directa, ya que tienen una polaridad constante y predecible, a diferencia de los circuitos de corriente alterna.
Valores​Capacitancia de un capacitor aumenta a medida que el dieléctrico se convierte en más delgado. Los condensadores de aluminio electrolítico y de tántalo forman dieléctricos muy finos, permitiendo que los condensadores con valores que van desde 10 a más de 100.000 microfaradios. Dieléctricos de cerámica y de plástico son más gruesos; en los condensadores, que van entre 1 picofaradio y 30 microfaradios.
Marcas​El cuerpo de un condensador polarizado lleva marcas claras sobre cuál de sus cables es positivo y negativo. Por ejemplo, un condensador electrolítico de aluminio tenga un signo menos "-" y una raya indicando el cable marcado es negativa. Sus conductores también tendrán longitudes diferentes: el más corto es generalmente el plomo negativo. Condensadores no polarizados no tienen ningún marcas de polaridad, y sus cables tienen la misma longitud.
Conversión​Puede hacer que un condensador no polarizado de dos condensadores polarizados. Para hacer esto, conecte los cables positivos juntos. Como esto pone los condensadores en un circuito serie, reduce la capacitancia total de la pareja. Para calcular la capacitancia total, el producto de los dos valores se dividen por la suma o A veces B dividido por A y B. No se puede hacer un capacitor polarizado combinando los no polarizados.
Conexión inversa​Si se conecta un capacitor polarizado en un circuito al revés, poniendo su liderazgo negativo a un voltaje positivo y el positivo a una tensión negativa, corres el riesgo de destruir la pieza. Una tensión inversa convierte el dieléctrico, normalmente un aislante, en un conductor. Este cortocircuito el condensador. Dependiendo de la tensión en el circuito, el condensador invertido puede explotar. Esto no sucede con los condensadores no polarizados.


----------

